# Soap samples



## danali (Jan 12, 2015)

Do you give out free samples to people to try your products? If so, do you give them out for free or charge them?

Thanks


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 12, 2015)

There are different ways to use free samples. 

1) You can give out free samples everytime they purchase a number of products from you (example: buy 4 sets of soap you get a mini sample). Or it can be continous, like every 4 bars of soap you purchase will have a sample (so if they buy 12 bars from you they get 3 mini sample bars if you are eager to get rid of some of your samples). Or just say you get a sample bar if you buy 4 or more. Just make sure it is presentable and not just thrown in there. That way if they like the scent they know what to order next time. 

2) Throw in a free sample everytime your customer purcahses anything from you. 

3) Save up all your mini samples, put them together, and sell them as a sampler. For example, you have 10 mini bars for sample from 10 different batches. Put them together and give your price. Can range from $8.00 or more, whatever you are comfortable with. It's profit so it's not a bad deal

I hope this helps. Free samples makes customers happy and it's a good way to get loyal customers or get you referred to another person at least. The other method is okay too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have samples available on my table in a basket.  They are my end pieces that I cut in half.  I put them in a little zip bag with a label and sell then for $.50.   I always have little samples of sugar scrub, whipped shea etc and will put one or two with a 20.00 purchase.  I try to give something they aren't purchasing.


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't sell soap (yet), but, as a customer, I've made purchases based on samples sent with orders. Before I started making soap myself, I used to buy a lot of bath and body goodies on Etsy. I loved getting a sample of something new and, on more than one occasion, I made a later purchase because of the sample. Plus, it just gives me a good feeling about the company to get a sample with my order.


----------



## seven (Jan 13, 2015)

i love giving out extras. sometimes i give end pieces or sample size soaps, or new products to try out. i gave them free of charge, esp. to customer who ordered a lot of items.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 15, 2015)

Are you selling at a market? If selling to people face to face, meaning NOT online, then yes, free samples are advisable. Just make sure you include all your contact information.

If selling online, which is what I used to do, I sold a sampler of my soaps. I also gave a free soap sample with every paid order.


----------



## danali (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm selling face to face and have been giving out free samples. But only a few came back to buy full size bars. Any suggestions to boost sales?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2015)

I pour sample soaps in little flower shapes and sell them for $2.00 or 3 for $5. They are .9oz each and it is suprising how many I sell. In the beginning I would give them away and people that had no intentions of ever buying soap would take them, just to get something free. I find by selling them they are really interested in how the soap is and many times come back for a full size bar. I do give away as many or more than I actually sell but I make the choice when I give them away. Anyone that makes a mulitple purchase either gets a couple sample soaps or a wood soap dish as a thankyou. My handmade pine soap rests cost $1.25 each, so it is an inexpensive giveaway.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 15, 2015)

I take one bar out of every batch and cut it in to little samples. I give them out in each purchase. If people stop by my booth at market and I don't think they're to buy, I ask them if they'd like a sample. I have gotten more sales out of the little samples than I ever expected, so I'd never give them up. They are a huge PITA to cut and bag and label - but I don't care - they work.

Plus, I put a couple in each online order. People love freebies.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 16, 2015)

danali said:


> I'm selling face to face and have been giving out free samples. But only a few came back to buy full size bars. Any suggestions to boost sales?



One thing you can do is include a coupon on their next purchase.  Could be 10% off the entire order or 20% off one item or anything you choose.  Sometimes a perceived bargain will  help bring them back.


----------



## seven (Jan 16, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I pour sample soaps in little flower shapes and sell them for $2.00 or 3 for $5. They are .9oz each and it is suprising how many I sell. In the beginning I would give them away and people that had no intentions of ever buying soap would take them, just to get something free. I find by selling them they are really interested in how the soap is and many times come back for a full size bar. I do give away as many or more than I actually sell but I make the choice when I give them away. Anyone that makes a mulitple purchase either gets a couple sample soaps or a wood soap dish as a thankyou. My handmade pine soap rests cost $1.25 each, so it is an inexpensive giveaway.



Carolyn, your samples, are they end and odd pieces or did you especially make them to that size (0.9 oz)? i've been thinking about selling samples, but my end pieces are terribly small and thin.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 16, 2015)

danali said:


> I'm selling face to face and have been giving out free samples. But only a few came back to buy full size bars. Any suggestions to boost sales?



Danali,
Make sure you include your contact information with your sample. Also, label the soap so they know it's your Lavender Shea Butter Soap or whatever it's called. That way they know the name/fragrance/color.

You never know when they'll come back to buy more. It may not be the next day or the next week....it could be a lot later. But if your soap is good they'll remember it. They'll return to buy more soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 16, 2015)

seven said:


> Carolyn, your samples, are they end and odd pieces or did you especially make them to that size (0.9 oz)? i've been thinking about selling samples, but my end pieces are terribly small and thin.


I make extra soap batter and pour them in a flower silicone mold. This is the one I am currently using. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005P1S5OM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. Avery 1.5" round labels will fit on them. They are the one soap I do not fully label, only scent and vegan or non vegan on the label  and contact info. They can always compare to the full bars if they want full ingredients. They peskiest part is the labeling since my label printer went out on me, and currently I use the Avery round sheet labels


----------



## seven (Jan 16, 2015)

^^^

i have the same mold  never thought of using it for samples... good idea! thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 16, 2015)

seven said:


> ^^^
> 
> i have the same mold  never thought of using it for samples... good idea! thanks!


People really like them. I have actually had customers buy 50 little flowers at a time.


----------

